# rebuild



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

found this rod in Ohio with a penn 700 reel in great shape....the rod was very rough and really didn't want it....but it came as a combo....passed the first time but went back and got it....a issue with the reel drag that was found out before purchase....while in Alabama on our month long fall trip was offered by J&M tackle in Orange beach to redo it and what a pleasant surprise what was under neath the ugly green paint.....came home with a real gem and treasure.....it fished better then it looks too

.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Good job. Many a "trash" rod has been reclaimed in the same way. Never know what a little TLC will reveal.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hudak said:


> Good job. Many a "trash" rod has been reclaimed in the same way. Never know what a little TLC will reveal.


definitely has a new found life and sure slings a live bait real well....battled 25lb bull reds,30+lb king and up to 150lb sharks....my new to me favorite king rod....and really like the idea of 2 piece for future traveling when I no longer have the full size van for all my custom 1 piece rods


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

looks great, love rods brought back to life


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

mots reel deal said:


> looks great, love rods brought back to life


me too and love fishing them any more....don't get me wrong I like the new stuff too....but like to match the older rods with the older reels....this rod came with the penn 700 greenie, but ended up using a new to me 706 greenie at the end of our trip....played with that reel and a Mitchel 306 with manual bail kit and all other the bells and whistles trying to get use to the manual bails


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice job on the rebuilds.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!!


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

That turned out awesome looking!


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks so much better in person then in the pictures, like most things pictures doesn't really do some things justice
I am not a fancy type person and just needed functional on the thread wrap....and for free labor to have it done, never wanted him to put too much time in it
thanks for the kind words and if you ever get to Orange beach Alabama J&M tackle is the place to go for all your fishing needs


----------

